# Ivermectin in the eye???



## Mountain View (Sep 19, 2006)

I just went to give an injection of ivermectin and the syringe came apart and Ivermectin squirted into my eye. I washed it out as quickly as possible but it took a minute to get to water. Should I be concerned?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I've gotten it in my eyes before.. just rinsed it well. Didn't even make my eye red. Over the years, if it's something that goes in or on a goat.. I've probably *sampled* it LOL I've jabbed myself with nuflor, banamine, gotten cydectin in my mouth.. lots of cd&t pokes... I know for sure I'm not likely to ever suffer from selenium deficiency.... if I recall ivermectin is actually used as a human wormer in some third world countries...
susie, (up to date on all her shots & wormings) in the MO. Ozarks


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, you won't have any more worms! LOL I get myself wormed everytime I worm my goats.. as soon as you get some on your skin, it soaks right in....and volla! you are wormed as well.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Say goodbye to ocular parasites!


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I did that once squirting it in a dogs mouth. Stings like heck! Ivermectin is safe for humans, so you're fine. By the time I'm done deworming, my fingers are soaked, so I'm dewormed as well. I've had all my CDT and Pneumonia shots, dog and cat distemper and EWT and West Nile for horses as well! I should be good to go for awhile on most things, haha. 

There is one cattle antibiotic that I know will kill a human within 5 minutes of getting even poked by the needle and that is Micotil - will kill a goat that fast too. That's the only dangerous thing I know of off hand.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

how about putting some gloves on before worming your goats 
even though ivermectin is used as wormer for humans, does not mean it is good for you to get it in uncontrolled amount in/on your body. every toxic has to be digested from your liver.


----------

